# Circuit venting canadian plumbing code



## Fredsait (Jan 11, 2011)

This UTUBE link demonstrates circuit venting and various other codes in Canada. See if you can answer some of these questions. Check it out.




 
Freddy


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Fredsait said:


> This UTUBE link demonstrates circuit venting and various other codes in Canada. See if you can answer some of these questions. Check it out.
> YouTube - PLUMBING.....4TH YEAR SAIT PROJECT...
> 
> Freddy


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________
"I believe human-beings and fist can co-exist peacefully....."


----------

